# curado 200 bsf



## texag56 (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to upgrade my plastic star drag on my curado 200bsf to a metal one. Can anyone tell me a compatible shimano reel with a metal star drag that would fit?

Also i would like to replace my handle too with a better looking one from a newer model. Any help is appreciated.

This is a pic I found of an older curado with a newer chronarch star drag. But the curado is a 300 i believe.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

They are all pretty interchangeable, you could use most anyone between the models, might have to use the corresponding drag nut as well as the star though. The curado e series handle is nice and has the gold impressions, that would look nice with the bsf.


----------



## texag56 (Jan 1, 2015)

Im reading online that they are not all interchangeable. Has anyone ever done this specifically with a 200bsf? Im seeing online where people changed out their 50e with other models but cannot find anything about the bsf200


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Your best bet is to go to a store that sells parts and try to mix and match. I've been wanting to do the same with a CU101B and CU101D of mine but never got around to it. serious tackle la marque said they would bring out parts for me to try, I just need to get back to that project.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The 100 parts will work, but you need to change the drive shaft to allow the metal drag star to work. You will need the square nut, spring, click pin, spring and plate as well. 


We used to modify the drag star from the Calais 200 to work on the Curado. You have to shave material from the bottom to allow for clearance. Any of the newer handles will bolt right on. As far as drag stars...I am not 100% sure what will work from the newer models.


----------



## texag56 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dan thanks so much for the reply!
Ive listed the parts and posted a pic of the reel I looked up just to be sure I have it right. Thanks again. If you could let me know I have the correct parts and that im not missing any Id really appreciate it.

correct reel?

BNT 3208 - click plate
BNT 2122 - click pin
BNT 2123 - click pin spring
BNT 3554 - drive shaft
BNT 2126 - square nut
BNT 2125 - star drag spring
BNT 3551 - star

Thanks again so much. Should all these parts fit right in or will I need to make modifications like you did when you used a calais?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Those are the correct parts for use on a Curado 100B. It is a straight swap to make it work. You will probably want the handle nut and cap as well.


----------

